# Question for Prong users



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I usually use the live end.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks SC, I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## hurleypup (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't understand. What is the live end and the dead end? We have only been using a prong callor for a week.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

The "live" ring is an actual ring on the collar that if you attach the leash to only that ring, it will tighten the collar when the dog pulls. The dead ring just keeps the collar at the same size, kind of like using a regular buckle collar. I hope that made sense :


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I use the live ring.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We use the live ring for Camden but usually the dead ring for Parker.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I use the live ring.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I use the live ring, but I would classify my dog as "not soft". It takes a solid correction for him to stop doing certain things.


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

If you have a prong collar, there is only 1 correct way to use it. In training and only in training should it be used. My dogs have been trained, after my initial balking, with the prong collar by trainers for show, obi and field. They are both big, 75 and 90 lbs at 2 and 1/2 years old and are the BEST walkers on a lead. They think each time the leash comes out for their walks that the prong is there, NOT, but they behave as if it is. I do a gentle pull back on the lead and they sit and look at me. I think that the prong has pros and cons, but with the correct fit, proper training for the owner/handler, it is a wonderful tool to have a GR that is a pleasure to walk, etc.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Rose Clager said:


> If you have a prong collar, there is only 1 correct way to use it. In training and only in training should it be used. My dogs have been trained, after my initial balking, with the prong collar by trainers for show, obi and field. They are both big, 75 and 90 lbs at 2 and 1/2 years old and are the BEST walkers on a lead. They think each time the leash comes out for their walks that the prong is there, NOT, but they behave as if it is. I do a gentle pull back on the lead and they sit and look at me. I think that the prong has pros and cons, but with the correct fit, proper training for the owner/handler, it is a wonderful tool to have a GR that is a pleasure to walk, etc.


Alrighty, thanks for this. I was just wondering if the majority of people use the live or dead ring on the prong. I'm sure everyone researched the collar before they used it, including me. 
Thanks for all the responses everybody.


----------

